# What has worked to get hunting permission



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

We often see on OGF this time of year, questions on where to hunt and if private land is available.

Let's post comments that show, what has worked for us in getting permission to hunt.

My experience has been:

A trick to get landowner permission to hunt, is to go out in the spring, and ask landowners if you can hunt groundhogs. Most want them dead because of all the damage to crops and equipment they cause. Then usually, since a service is being provided to the landowner, once they get to know you, they let you hunt other game animals. This system has worked for me in getting places to hunt for over 40 years. I have hunted some of the same land over 20 years. Only lost land as owners died and it went condo or other developments.


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a good topic because we're about to get posts from hunters spelling out their sob story of how they need new private lands to hunt, and are expecting OGFers to hook them up. Personally my job puts me into contact with landowners everyday that are having issues with various different wildlife species. So it's pretty easy to weasel deer hunting into the conversation and gain permission. But the other way I've had luck is not going door to door, it's pretty much just keeping it in the back of my mind 365 days a year. Constantly network with your co workers, family, friends etc and let it be known that you'll work for permission and will respect the land. My wife, parents, brothers etc all know I'm a bow hunting addict and are always keeping an ear out for people who own property for me. You'd be surprised how many people you've known in passing for years have major properties in their family. I guess my point is always be on the look, bring up deer hunting in conversation with people you might otherwise overlook and you'll find something.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Respect
Clean Vehicle
Cleaned up yourself
Say "doe hunter" many landowners are tired of "Trophy Hunters" they want action. 
Have a card with your name, type of hunting vehicle with license plate info. 

I have more land permission than I can hunt, I pulled stands from two farms last year just because I had no time to visit them all during the season. One farmer asked if he gave me more and different woods would I stay. 

All you need is a fencerow not their woods as many have a bunch of guys lined up for those.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Make an effort to help with the property, Clean trails, cut wood , do something to help out. It gets old just having people ask to hunt and getting no help in return.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

In my own personal experience, spelling out what it is you want to accomplish and how.

I asked a gentleman to hunt his horse farm many years ago. The conversation popped up, yes he had a lot of deer that were a problem, yes he had horses with a lot of money invested in them.

Do you allow hunting? The answer was of course that he used to but had a bad experience with prior hunters. I asked what that experience was. Apparently a father/son team he gave permission to decided to drive his property with unauthorized friends and shoot the place up which "endangered/upset" his horses.

I explained I was only interested in archery hunting from a tree stand and for the sole purpose of putting meat in my freezer which I would gladly share with him.

Other things like letting the landowner know what vehicle you drive and making an agreement with them as to where you will park it is a very important element. They usually don't want you under their bedroom window at 6:00AM. 

Planning the frequency of your visits to their property helps. Establish when it is best to come and go, where to come and go from and their deer management plan (a schedule). They will tell you everything you need to know for a good harvest for the most part. 

Do your best to follow their instructions so that your hunting plan involves them. If they tell you to be at a certain place in order to intercept a group of deer that they have a problem with, then by all means focus on that task in order to satisfy their hunter requirements.

Enter and leave without a trace. Yes there are still doors that you can knock on for permission. Many require a checkbook these days but not all.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Respect
> Clean Vehicle
> Cleaned up yourself
> Say "doe hunter" many landowners are tired of "Trophy Hunters" they want action.
> ...


thats a pretty good start ^

Farmers are immune to cars pulling in now or worse, the week before season.
its still not too late to whack groundhogs, and that my friends, is your key to the gate. 
back when I still hunted, I would START getting permission early summer to hunt woodchucks....I think I got turned down permission a total of three times in 5 years asking....AND half the farmers that gave me permission asked ME to go hit their (insert one) friends/mothers/fathers farms. By the end of the year a couple were asking me if I had a dove hunting spot, that turned into a deer hunting spot. Most real close, I'm talking Wadsworth, Medina- 20-30 minute drive from my house. And half of those were leased to clubs! 
They said just tell anyone asking your *so*so's son in law. 
Farmers hate chucks, I loved shooting them. match made in heaven.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I always start scouting new areas in early spring. My standard approach is I have a small fence repair kit that I carry along with a bow saw and small axe. I'll walk the line fences, make minor repairs, clean fallen trees dead limbs from the fences and report any activities, downed or cut fence etc etc. Also look for mushrooms at the same time and always share what I find. If I like what I see, I mention that I woodchuck and coyote hunt and always like finding new spots. 

I hunt the area and have for 50 years and have more hunting spots and every year gain a few more. The farmers still talk to each other, no cell phones, no IM's just simple face to face. If you are nice, polite and respectful, you make a good impression and most likely will gain permission. 

I send them Christmas Cards and always offer part of what I take from their land. 

During hunting season 
-I will walk the fence lines as well as interior fences and fix what I can and report back.
-Always let them know I will be hunting on whatever day if thats OK with them.
above all else, let them know you are always ready and willing to lend a hand if they need help. Over the years, I have helped with tasks ranging from moving a freezer from the basment to the trash pile, bailing hay, moving round bails from field to feed lot and most memorable ran to town to get the mans wife a bag of sugar. Yes, it was an hour and a half trip - lots of hunt time wasted, but later that afternoon, as I was leaving, being invited into their house for some fried chicken and peach cobbler made that trip one for the books.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

A VERY good thing to say\do is tell them you will not be out at all unless the owner knows.

So I call ahead and tell the land ower I will out on such a date between such times to squirrel hunt, or whatever. I never just show up even if I have full season permission and he told me to "Come on out whenever". Usually people will eventually tell me that there is no need to call just come on out, but in the beginning, I always call. If I have to leave a voicemail and don't speak directly with them I don't go.

I always offer to share the bounty, as someone already mentioned. I never had anyone accept that offer though. However, I do have a guy that will squirrle hunt with me about half the time when I come out.

I like to do a Christmas card that is basically a thnak you letter with a local resturant gift card in it as well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Be honest and on your best behavior when asking. If by being honest you are saying things like "trophy hunting, 10 guys for a goose hunt, driving on muddy fields, and harassing neighboring hunters, drinking beer, littering, acting as if the land is mine", you may need to reassess your reasons for hunting!

Gift cards at end of season to show appreciation. I always offer assistance too. Most of the farmers never enlist my help though. Not sure if it's because I'm a city boy or what! Many of them take a lot of pride in what they do, and in their land.

Running up and offering $1,000 dollars for an exclusive hunting lease doesn't always work either. Especially when the owner is wealthy and already has friends hunting. It comes as an insult.

I always think about what these landowners are allowing friends, family, and myself to do on their land. We experience a type of joy, comradely, and quality time that money can't really buy. It's priceless. Be overly thankful. I do this because I know no amount of money I have can purchase positive experiences such as hunting.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> I always think about what these landowners are allowing friends, family, and myself to do on their land. We experience a type of joy, comradely, and quality time that money can't really buy. It's priceless. Be overly thankful. I do this because I know no amount of money I have can purchase positive experiences such as hunting.



Well said. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I offered to help a guy before and he took me up on it.

"Ever poured concrete?" he said

"Yup" I said

So he and I spent a 1/2 a Saturday preping and pouring concrete in his barn for his new pig pens. Now I can hunt 50 acres of land that is full of walnuts and acorns.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Bob.....I'd like to hunt your property.....I'll help clean trails, pick up trash and help around the property as needed


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Scum, I think a deal on a new truck would be a better way to sweeten the deal bud lol


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live within minutes of the Lake and often perch is my way in. I had a Co worker who owns a small farm and I had no clue for years. He mentioned his pond and asked if I could catch gar to put in it to thin the gills. I said gar? Hello I'll thin them out. Next thing you know I'm hunting the farm, I am overly thankful and I probably get in his nerves but I feel is necessary. I always give him a few bags of perch and he is happy. I have full go at his property anytime I want. My son shot his first deer there this year. He was sure to let him know that pesky deer was eating his beans when he shot it lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Those folks advising to go out in early spring and ask for permission to hunt whistle pigs have it wired pretty tight! It's a great time to go. Remember, there's an endless supply of work on a farm. Early spring might be one time when a farmer can actually take a breather if the upkeep on his equipment has been done over the winter. Now, he's just waiting for the weather and ground to get right so he can plow, disc and plant. Plus, it's a great time to scout. The woods are laid bare, and all the trails and travel routes are easy to see.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> Hey Bob.....I'd like to hunt your property.....I'll help clean trails, pick up trash and help around the property as needed


I've seen that big old doe you're hunting. I'll trade ya.


----------

